# In-line spinner question.



## 6lbtest (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm sick of buying these and I'd like to start making some of these rooster tails. I found some blades and bodies but having trouble with the tail portion. Can anybody tell me how to tie the feather. And what kind of feather is used? 
Thanks In advance


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Rooster Tails use hackle feathers. Mepps uses squirrel tail. The hackle will be a little more user friendly to tie with. Simply tie in at the tip of the feather, wrap (palmer) the feather around the shank, then pinch the feather back and over-wrap it with your thread. Finish knot and glue. Working with squirrel or kip tail to get nice smooth ties like Mepps does will take a LOT more practice. Any material will work from actual 'tying' materials to cotton batting to fake hair extensions to starling feathers. I think it works mostly as a target for the fish to aim at. 

Just noticed something i had never noticed before after looking at pictures of Mepps vs Rooster Tail....... Mepps hair is tied right to the treble and Rooster Tails are actually tied to the wire part of the spinner in front of the treble.

I could be wrong but believe that Jann's Netcraft actually sells dressed trebles that could be used.


----------



## 6lbtest (Dec 1, 2012)

Yes they tie right to the shaft of the bait.ive fished both mepps & roostertails and roostertails in my experience catch more fish 10fold. I've been using the 1/8th oz black roostertail for years now and confidence is key when fishing for me.
Thank you so much for the help I'll be assembling some over the next couple weeks and will post what I come up with.
Again thank you
Dan


----------

